# حول الدراسات في أصول الكلمات العربية



## Crataegus

تحية عربية،

لدي تساؤل، هل يوجد دراسات حول أصول الكلمات في اللغة العربية؟
إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم من فضلكم ذكرها ووضع تفاصيل عنها


----------



## ayed

Crataegus said:


> تحية عربية،
> 
> لدي تساؤل، هل يوجد دراسات حول أصول الكلمات في اللغة العربية؟
> إذا كانت الإجابة بنعم من فضلكم ذكرها ووضع تفاصيل عنها


مرحبا
http://www.4shared.com/file/64600487...b/2583890.html

http://forum.stop55.com/287139.html

http://www.mrsa4.com/vb/t7717.html
أتمنى أن تفيدك هذه الروابط

بالتوفيق


----------



## Crataegus

شكرا ayed سأطلع عليها


----------

